# Thermometers



## Biomedical (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

تجدون في المرفقات ملفان يتحدثان عن مقايس الحرارة الرقمية بالتفصيل مع شرح لمبدأ العمل ، الملف الأول يتحدث عن مقياس الحرارة الالكتروني وهو يحتوي على حساس للحرارة كما تشاهدون الصورة في الجهة اليمنى أعلاه ، أما الملف الثاني فهو يتحدث عن أجهزة قياس الحرارة التي تعمل بواسطة ال Infrared ويتم أخذ الحرارة فيها عن طريق الأذن (صورة الجهاز في الجهة اليسرى أعلاه).

تعرفوا على كل ما يتعلق بهذه الأجهزة بعد تحميل الملفات المرفقة .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## engr-hani (13 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع شيق عن أجهزة قياس الحرارة جزاك الله خيراً مع تمنياتنا لك بدوام التوفيق


مع وافر تحياتي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

اول مرة اشوفه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طير الجبل (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملفات لكن المشكلة أنها بالانجليزي ، ياليت لو كانت بالعربي


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

ساعدوني
العنوان : apply quality 

how mangement plan ( work flow chart )

preventive maintenance &testing 
and corrective maintenance 
يعني كيف الخطوات التي اتعبها يوم يكون عندي مشكله في الجهار ما هي الاجرارت في مستشفى 
لديه شرح يوم الأثنين


----------

